# Very pregnant Scottish highland...



## mommy_2_parks (Jan 9, 2010)

We have a very pregnant Scottish highland cow and this willbe the first calf out of our herd. Anything in particular we should be looking for...are there any differences with this breed that I should know about?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this her first time having a calf? If so keep an eye on her to see if she's having any trouble.  If she shows no improvements after an hour or so after the water bag or feet appear you will have to get the vet.  If this isn't her first time, she will do fine but still keep an eye on her nontheless.  Highlands normally are better at calving without help than other cattle are.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 10, 2010)

What kind of bull was she bred to?  I know absolutely NOTHING about Highlands, but if she was bred to a Highland bull she should be OK.  I have heard that they are very easy calvers.  No matter what, good luck, and don't let the pre-calving suspense get the best of you!  LOL!


----------



## Nicki (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,

We have two highland cows and both calved for the first time last year with no problems.  The only thing we had a problem with when our second one was born the cow got up and figured she would just leave this one and go take the nice clean dry one from the cow that had calved a few weeks earlier.  We ended up locking her up in a stall so she could only pay attention to her calf and she did finally decide to take care of it.  I did have to trim a little hair on the udder of one of our cows she had a bunch of it get matted from the nursing to the point of it causing some pain and even wrapping around one of her teats.  When is yoru cow due?  I think we have about two months to go but I am already very excited and really really hoping for a girl or two this time.


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Jan 11, 2010)

She is 8 years old and has had several calves before but she is bred to an angus bull. We took her to the vet last month for a preg check and he said she was basically full term and would more than likely have it within the month. But nothing yet... When we bought her they told us that she had sloughed a calf before...


----------

